# Starting the Green Card application process for my British husband and stepson



## Wunderali (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello. I am an American citizen who has been living in the UK with my English husband for The past five years. I found using a forum like this very helpful with my visa process when I made my initial journey, so I am coming here for advice as we now want to return to live in the States as a family.

So far, I have gathered that The first step is applying with form I-130. Is this correct?

As my husband is the main breadwinner and is self-employed, I understand that I will need to have my parents in California "sponsor" him. I was wondering if my name is on our bank account, can I be his sponsor instead? (I remember he was my sponsor when I came over on a spouse visa.)

We now have children as well: my 9-year old stepson, who lives with us, and our baby daughter. Would I fill out a separate application for my stepson, or would he be included on his father's? I am curious if we pay the same processing fees for a child?

One more thing, I haven't applied for my daughters American passport yet (she has a British passport) I suppose I need to get that sorted in Consulate in London soon. I wonder if there any advantages to waiting to do that from the US instead?

I hope my questions are clear. Thanks in advance to anyone who might point me in the right direction.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Step-by-Step Guide on How to File an I-130 for Relative (spouse) Outside the US

You will still have to be the main sponsor its your husband 
the children can complicate it .. you should have ensured they have 
US passports or they wont be staying in the US

You may even have to return to set up a domicile ..
there are US lawyer in London if you need help


----------



## Wunderali (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you, Davis, for that link. It is good to see a clear checklist there. I hope you don't mind me asking what you mean by returning to set up domicile. I have indefinite Leave To Remain but not British citizenship.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wunderali said:


> Thank you, Davis, for that link. It is good to see a clear checklist there. I hope you don't mind me asking what you mean by returning to set up domicile. I have indefinite Leave To Remain but not British citizenship.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


To apply for a person to join you in the US ... you have to be in the US ...in most case


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Does your husband have sole custody of his son? It will be easier to get a US passport for your child in the UK. One less application)) have you looked into UK citizenship for yourself as a just in case project?


----------



## Wunderali (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply! My husband does have sole custody of his son. The person who answered me above said this will complicate things. Will I have to do a separate application for him?

And as far as our daughter is concerned, yes I think you are right: I will certainly get her registered as a US citizen through the US embassy in London (I think that's the right place to do it?)


I have considered getting Citizenship here but won't be eligible for application until next February. I will have to see how this green card process goes first.

Thanks again for your answers.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Hogwash is the US term should you have forgotten it.
Read throug the Affidavit of Support very carefully. You should not need your parents.


----------



## Wunderali (Sep 30, 2011)

twostep said:


> Hogwash is the US term should you have forgotten it.
> Read throug the Affidavit of Support very carefully. You should not need your parents.


Whew!  That's good. I don't like the idea of separating from my family and doing the process from the US. That answer had startled me too. I can still apply through the London Consolate, yes?

I have read the Affadavit of Support, but since I haven't been making a US income for the past three years, I assume we would need American Co-signers. If not, great!


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

twostep said:


> Hogwash is the US term should you have forgotten it.
> Read throug the Affidavit of Support very carefully. You should not need your parents.



I was going to post that also, I sponsored my husband 27 years ago ( I am sure some things have changed though). Back then you needed a medical, might be better to get that done in the UK if they will allow that. No amount of money was needed for support just had to sign a document that you would be responsible for your spouse and any debt they may occur for the next 3 years.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I864 Affadavit of Support | Embassy of the United States London, UK

and for those not aware DCF was discontinued in London from August 15th 2011


----------



## Wunderali (Sep 30, 2011)

Maltoo said:


> I was going to post that also, I sponsored my husband 27 years ago ( I am sure some things have changed though). Back then you needed a medical, might be better to get that done in the UK if they will allow that. No amount of money was needed for support just had to sign a document that you would be responsible for your spouse and any debt they may occur for the next 3 years.


Thank you, Maltoo.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Maltoo said:


> I was going to post that also, I sponsored my husband 27 years ago ( I am sure some things have changed though). Back then you needed a medical, might be better to get that done in the UK if they will allow that. No amount of money was needed for support just had to sign a document that you would be responsible for your spouse and any debt they may occur for the next 3 years.


That was then:>) Just read the Affidavit of Support. I personally would not sign one as co-sponsor.


----------

